# [APP][Beta] LogCatMe



## zervin (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking to get a few devs to help us test the new platform for LogCat submission/tracking! Should cut down on some of the work for us all. Available here or on the Play Store.

* LogCatMe*

LogCatMe was designed to make the process of submitting logs to developers and support staff a simple 3 click process. Rather than using one function or tool to gather logs, and another to get it to the developer, LogCat.me allows the end user to simply click the name of the application they wish to submit logs for, and fill in their email and an optional comment. Over at LogCat.me, the application or ROM developer can register their application and/or ROM, and all logs submitted will show up sorted and searchable for each registered application or ROM.
The beauty of LogCatMe, is that the user does not need to search around for what to submit. After launch, the end user will only see a list of possible submissions that directly correlate to apps registered at LogCatMe AND currently relevant to the device they run the application on. Developers receive a full logcat export sorted by application and labels with the users device information, timestamps, email address, and comments.

* For Application Developers*

Developers will need to register for an account at http://www.logcat.me to use the service. Once logged in, the New App button will allow you to add the package name for your applications. Once registered, users that have your application installed on their device will see the name pop up automatically when LogCatMe is launched. When the user submits the log, it will show up in the Developer's console for review.
* For ROM Developers*

We have implemented support for ROM tracking, much the same as Application Tracking. Please open a support request to have your ROM added for log submissions. Once your account is updated, users running your rom will see the ModVersion string for submission.

It would help us immensely if feature, bug, and support issues were submitted on the new tracker I setup at https://tracker.mobilwerx.com, but I will keep an eye out here as well.


----------



## zervin (Jun 8, 2012)

Reserved


----------

